# Getting Rid of Spam Notifications...Is it a virus?



## ireadbooks (Jan 11, 2011)

After downloading Friday's FAOTD, Daily Arm Workout, I started receiving spam notifications. 

The first was a Pepsi vs. Coke poll, and today's is "Spin the wheel for a free prize."  

They're coming from Leadbolt. It says to opt out visit opt.leadbolt.com.
But even after visiting online you're required to download an app to opt out. Ugh.  

Does anyone know if it's safe to allow this? Is this actually a virus? And is there another way to stop the notifications without having to download anything?

TIA

(P.S. I've since uninstalled the app.)


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

As I mentioned in the FAOTD thread, I haven't seen any of those notifications, ireadbooks. I have three of their apps. But I'm keeping an eye on the my Fire today.

Betsy


----------

